# First Bacon Done - I think



## pugsbrew (Apr 5, 2017)

OK, no pix, but I have a question.  I've read NUMEROUS threads on bacon that has been cold smoked.  All of the pix show a golden, to darker, outer color on the bacon.  I assume there had to have been heat added to the process?

So, I just smoked cured bellies for 12 hours with my AMNPS with the ambient temp under 70 deg.  I showed no real color change to my bacon.  It looks about the same color as when it went in the smoke shack.

Did something go wrong with my smoking?  Or, is this normal for COLD smoking?

Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Apr 5, 2017)

When cold smoking, the smoke penetrates the meat farther than warm or hot smoking....   My cold smoked bacon looks anemic compared to warm or hot smoked bellies also...  but it has a depth of flavor I appreciate....   

You done good....   don't worry...   May I suggest you let it rest in the refer, unwrapped, for 5-7 days to "bloom" the flavor...

... no smoke and done smoking...













2019.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Apr 5, 2017


















d.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Apr 5, 2017


















meat-smoking-cold.gif



__ daveomak
__ Apr 5, 2017





.................













meat-smoking-hot.gif



__ daveomak
__ Apr 5, 2017


----------



## hawkce541 (Apr 5, 2017)

cold smoking bacon is going to be my next trick.


----------



## pugsbrew (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks for reply.  I wish we had 5 full days to let sit.  Work, gets in the way of fun.  Anyway, it will have about 3 1/2 days in fridge before wrapping.  Thanks again.


----------



## pugsbrew (Apr 5, 2017)

Dave, 

How long do you smoke?  Mine did not take on any color.  Maybe more smoke next time?


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 6, 2017)

Did you start with a full tray of pellets & did they all burn up in the 12 hours?

Al


----------



## pugsbrew (Apr 6, 2017)

Al,

The tray did not. burn up in 12 hours.  I actually started the other end at some point.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 6, 2017)

Pugsbrew said:


> Dave,
> 
> How long do you smoke? Mine did not take on any color. Maybe more smoke next time?


4-6 hours...    IMO, too much smoke detracts from the bacon flavor...


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 6, 2017)

Pugsbrew said:


> Al,
> 
> The tray did not. burn up in 12 hours. I actually started the other end at some point.


That is probably your problem, a full tray should be burned to ash in 10-12 hours.

You may not have had enough air flow in the smoker.

I usually smoke my bacon for 10 hours or until the tray burns out, which has never been much longer than 10 hours.

Al


----------



## pugsbrew (Apr 6, 2017)

Yea, I'm still trying to dial smoker in.  I've seen as little as 6 hours, and now this.  I'll get it sooner or later.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 6, 2017)

Add legs to your AMNPS....   Add a third hole near the top of the MB door.....    Maintain the temperature of your smoker above ambient so it is not creating a "cold air dam"...


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 6, 2017)

Pugsbrew, It is my opinion that when smoking, the finished color of any product depends on several factors. They are, the device used as a smoke generator, the color, and density of the smoke, how the smoke is introduced to the product, species of fuel, and the consistency of the fuel being used. Changing any of the above will result in different outcomes over the same amount of time.

As you have found, some smoke their bacon for a relatively short amount of time, most likely using a heavier smoke, while others like me prefer to smoke bacon for days using a very light, pale smoke. I prefer to smoke bacon this way because as while it is taking on smoke it is also equalizing much the same as the ones who allow their bacon to rest for a few days after smoking. You may think that smoking for days would produce a heavy smoke flavor, but actually the smoke melds quite nicely, and the smoke flavor is hardly discernable.

The following gives you an idea as to the different consistencies of pellets I use. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/260795/pellets-and-beyond

T


----------



## pugsbrew (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks.  Yea, there are actually small holes in the bottom that I put a steel over.  When they were uncovered, I only got 6 hours and flat ups.  I think a little adjustment will help me.

Thanks again

ps  I do like your leg idea.


----------



## pugsbrew (Apr 7, 2017)

Yep, I agree with your words.  This was first attempt, and I think it got a good smoke.  It just didn't look like I thought it would.  it will still taste good.  Much more to learn!!!

Thanks


----------

